# Nachtangeln rund um und an der Maas



## Svenisso (15. Juni 2019)

Schönen guten Tag liebe Anglergemeinde,

Und zwar sind wir schon seit längerer Zeit als Angler in holland(kerkrade,eygelshoven,hoensbroek)unterwegs, nun wollten wir mal gerne das nächste verlängerte Wochenende nutzen und ein paar mehr Tage nur dem angeln opfern natürlich über Nacht,nun zu meiner Frage die app zeigt mir ja alle Orte die ich befischen darf an, ich würde nur gerne wissen an welchen Seen man nachtangeln darf. Und habe ich es richtig verstanden durch Recherchen das man nirgendswo ein Zelt aufstellen darf?geschweige denn eine liege? Evtl könnte man mir auch Tipps über schöne gewässer(nicht eure Hotspots) geben. Den vispass besitze ich ebenso den nachtangeln und 3 ruten Sticker,liebe grüße und ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Thomas. (16. Juni 2019)

Svenisso schrieb:


> Schönen guten Tag liebe Anglergemeinde,
> 
> nun zu meiner Frage die app zeigt mir ja alle Orte die ich befischen darf an, ich würde nur gerne wissen an welchen Seen man nachtangeln darf. Und habe ich es richtig verstanden durch Recherchen das man nirgendswo ein Zelt aufstellen darf?geschweige denn eine liege?



die app zeigt dir auch an wo du Nachts angeln darfst, ob du 3 Ruten verwenden darfst, Zelt ist nicht, aber Schirm mit Überwurf oder Bivvy alles Ohne Boden (Vorsicht nicht überall aber auch in der App einstellbar(filter) )


----------



## Svenisso (16. Juni 2019)

Ich habe jetzt mal gesehen das wenn ich oben alles 3 einstelle(das 3. Sieht für mich aus Wien zelt) ich einige Stellen finde,ja ich meine ja ein Zelt ohne Boden ist ja logisch die darf man dann nutzen?


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Juni 2019)

Ja!


----------



## Svenisso (16. Juni 2019)

Danke für die Antworten,habe mir jetzt mal schippekerke ausgesucht und werde da mal mein Glück versuchen


----------

